# Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma



## Hanne87 (13. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir wollen nächstes Jahr wieder nach Norwegen zum Hechtangeln fahren.

War von euch schon einer in der Gegend Numedal?
Oder am Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord?
Oder an der Glomma im Haus Haugen?

Bin für jede Info die ihr für mich habt dankbar!

mfg
Hannes


----------



## Hanne87 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

Hat keiner irgendwelche infos für mich?


----------



## Andree Hörmann (16. November 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

Moin Hannes,

welche Jahreszeit wollt Ihr denn ? Schleppen oder Jerken ?

War am Randsfjord, Kröderen, Öyeren(Glomma), Sperillen, Mjösa und Steinsfjorden. Sind alle recht unterschiedlich.

Kann Dir gerne Infos geben 

Gruß Andree


----------



## Hanne87 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

Also wir wollen mitte bis Ende August wieder rauf fahren. Eigentlich wollen wir schleppen und jerken. Mit welchen ködern hast du gut gefangen? Wie sieht's mit der Gewässer tiefe aus? Krautbewuchs?
Schon mal danke für die Infos.
MfG
Hannes


----------



## Andree Hörmann (16. November 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

Mitte-Ende August....nicht gerade die Top-Zeit aber gerade beim Schleppen sollte da gut was gehen.....Tiefen um die 3-5 Meter....Savage Gear Butch 21cm und Westin Jätte und Big Freddy brachten mit Abstand die meisten Fische. Bei den Jerks waren die Salmos und Durado top. Aber auch paar Spinnerbaits sollte man mitnehmen , weil sie oft tief hinten im Kraut liegen.
Zander und Rapfen gehen auch noch Anfang August z.B. am Öyeren. Gewässertiefe total unterschiedlich...die Seen sind teilweise weit über 100m tief und Öyeren mit knapp 70m recht "flach". Im Randsfjorden,Kröderen und Steinsfjord bzw. Tyrifjorden kann man auch mit etwas Glück große Forellen abschleppen.

Grúß Andree


----------



## Hanne87 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

Danke für die viele Infos. Also wir fahren an den steinfjord zu 99%. ja von der Jahreszeit geht's wegen an Urlaub ned anders aber mal schaun evtl können wir ja was fangen. 
Über welchen angelreisen Anbieter hast du gebucht?
MfG


----------



## Andree Hörmann (16. November 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

...ich arbeite selber für einen Veranstalter - siehe Profil.
Problem ist oft an den Seen einigermaßen vernünftige Boote zu bekommen. 

Gruß Andree


----------



## fluefiske (16. November 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

Hallo Hannes,
ich hoffe,daß Du nichts dagegen hast,wenn ich mich einklinke.
@ Andree
Ich bin nächstes Jahr am Randsfjord und werde vom Boot und auch vom Ufer den Räubern nachstellen.Habe einige Infos durchgelesen,doch wenn Du schon mal dort warst, ist es mir lieber,ich bekomme ein paar Tipps aus erster Hand.
Ich werde mit der Spinnrute mit GUFI und Wobbler und auch mit der Fliegenrute mit Streamern fischen.
Auch interessiert mich die Fischerei mit Fliege in den Flüssen Dokka-und Etnaelve.
Kannst Du dazu was sagen ?
Ferienhaus steht im Norden vom Randsfjord an der Westseite.Bin vom 4.6.-18.6. dort.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Andree Hörmann (16. November 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

Moin Erich,

also vom Land aus geht es sehr gut mit Fliege in der Bucht bei Vilberg - hinter der Brücke. Mit der Spinnrute beim Sägewerk bei Odnes.....allerdings lauern da auch immer wieder Badegäste rum. Im Delta selbst war absoluter Mückenalarm und wir sidn abgedüst dort. Auf der Ostseite Richtung Süden kurz vor Röykenvik gibt es nen kleinen See namens Maena - dort waren extrem viele Hechte vom Land , allerdings auch eher klein um die 65-70cm. Bei Röykenvik selber kann man auch ganz gut vom Land fischen...ist ne sehr große relativ flache Bucht. In den Gebirgseen wie Björnevatnet gibt es auch unzählige Barsche...aber auch eher so 20-25 cm groß.

Gruß Andree


----------



## Hanne87 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

Vielen dank für die Infos Andree. Bin gespannt wie es uns da nächstes Jahr ergeht. 
MfG
Hannes


----------



## fluefiske (16. November 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

Danke Andree für die Info.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Pit der Barsch (21. November 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

Und noch ein Tip !!!
Nehmt einen Guide !!!
Sonst fischt ihr ganz schnell im Trüben.
Vieleicht kann Andre da was machen ?!

Selbst in Norwegen springen die Hechte nicht ins Boot.
Da kann ich ein trauriges Lied von singen:v


----------



## Andree Hörmann (22. November 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

Guiding würde ich je nach Gewässer empfehlen......die großen Gewässer wie Tyri/Steinsfjord und Randsfjord sind sicherlich nicht sehr leicht zu "lesen". J enach Gewässer kann ich auch Guides vermitteln...beim Steinsfjord muss ich allerdings passen.

Gruß Andree


----------



## Hanne87 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

Hallo
haben uns jetzt doch umentschieden und fahren wiedermal an die glomma diesmal die gegen um Sarpsborg.
Bin mal gespannt wie wir da dann fangen werden.

mfg


----------



## AdamLatte (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

hallo leute!

ich war mit meinen junx dieses jahr auch das erste mal in norwegen zum hechtfischen. die landschaft is einfach ein traum!
leider waren wir nur 1 woche, das is eindeutig zu kurz.
nächstes jahr wollen wir wieder an pfingsten, ende mai anfang juni, erneut die reise antreten. dieses mal aber definitv für 2 wochen! wir waren an den eher kleinen elchseen und dem Kornsjøen. allerdings galt dort eher die devise quantität statt quallität. jetzt wollen wir an die glomma, die hört sich sehr vielversprechend an was grosse hechte angeht und der mündungsbereich in den Øyeren
sieht auch sehr vielversprechend aus! wir wollen hauptsächlich aktiv fischen! schleppen is nicht so unser ding. jerkbaits, topwater, gufis etc sind alle wieder dabei.
wer noch ein paar tips für die glomma und angrenzenden gewässer hat, nur zu, jeder tip kann hilfreich sein :m

gruss marcel
gruss marcel


----------



## Andree Hörmann (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

also zum Öyeren kann ich Dir mehrere Tipps geben.

Gruß Andree


----------



## AdamLatte (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

und die wären!? |supergri


----------



## Andree Hörmann (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

hab Karte vom Delta....schick mir ne PN mit Mailadresse und ich schick sie Dir gerne zu.

Das Allerwichtigste im Deltabereich ist eigentlich den einheimischen Schleppfischer mal dezent zu folgen und die Rinnen zu tracken..ansonsten ist es fast hoffnungslos die Kanten abzufischen.

Gruß Andree


----------



## AdamLatte (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

hast ne pn #6
also du meinst mit aktiven fischen is da nix zu holen?
auf schleppen steh ich eigentlich garnicht und will ich auch nicht machen. is mir zu langweilig #d

gruss marcel


----------



## Andree Hörmann (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

doch doch, aktiv ist sogar eigentlich bzgl. der ganzen recht kleinen Löcher vor Flateby und weiter südlich sicherlich erfolgreicher. Aber die drei Rinnen, wobei eigentlich nur die linke und rechte bieten sich förmlich zum Schleppfischen an. Vom verankerten Boot haben wir aber auch gut direkt an den Kanten gefischt - ins Tiefen den Gufi oder Bulldawg und zur anderen Seite hin konnteste ins Flachwasser jerken.

Gruß Andree


----------



## Hanne87 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

Also der Bereich wo die glomma in den Öyeren mündet ist echt verdammt schwer zu befischen. Heuer im August an der glomma ( ganz in der Nähe der staustufe ?? ) wir haben einen Tagesausflug mit dem Boot in den mündungsbereich gemacht, aber ohne tiefenkarte und kentnissen vom See ist man dort aufgeschmissen. Dort ist ein Guide die beste Wahl die Mann treffen kann.
MfG


----------



## Pit der Barsch (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

Sag ich doch.
Wir haben im Kröderen 2 Wochen im Trüben gefischt #t

Das war nix-- verbranntes Geld------------
Man(n) lernt nicht aus |bigeyes


----------



## AdamLatte (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

das alles schreckt mich irgendwie garnicht ab :q


----------



## Pit der Barsch (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

Na dann berichte mal von deinen Trip.#6


----------



## Jerkwolf (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Norwegen Numedal Steinsfjord-Tyrifjord oder Glomma*

Moin an alle und erst mal nen gesundes neues!!

Wer kann uns denn mal nen bisschen weiterhelfen und mal die ein oder andere Unterkunft in der Region vorschagen.

Wer war schon mal da und was kann man getrost buchen?

Wollen zu 3. anfang Mai in die Gegend und hauptsächlich mit
der Jerkrute die Hechte erschrecken.

Bin für alle Tipp´s dankbar,
MfG


----------

